# Merry Christmas antique bottle gang.



## Csa (Dec 23, 2021)

Hope you all have a happy and safe holiday. Let’s see those holiday decorations featuring your bottles. Any bottle centerpieces or festive lighting setups??  My wife put some fresh greens in a few around the house, here’s the mantle with some local milks I dug.
let’s see more….


----------



## Cola-Coca (Dec 23, 2021)

Really nice milks, and brass Reindeer! Wishing  a very Merry Christmas to you!​


----------



## Cola-Coca (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Csa (Dec 23, 2021)

That’s a great idea!!  Love it.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 24, 2021)

Milk bottles make perfect vases! I'm using lights inside of a green wine bottle and an old clear glass window block with a hole drilled in it.


----------

